

Blogger now supports dynamic views built in Html5/CSS3 - ahsanhilal
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/dynamic-views-seven-new-ways-to-share.html

======
ahsanhilal
What is interesting to note is the fact that Google is finally paying so much
attention to front end engineering, and making its apps look "pretty". I
wonder what the reasoning behind this very apparent overall shift in strategy
was. Interested to know what others think regarding this shift.

